# Recommended synths only available in 32bit?



## enCiphered (Jan 16, 2018)

When Cubase 9 was released, I started using only 64bit plugins for the sake of performance. And to be honest, as far as I remember I´ve never had any vst instruments that work only in 32bit mode. I would like to know if I am missing any good software synths out there which are only available in 32bit, sound amazing and have a visually appealing GUI.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

Everything I like has been updated to 64 bit pretty much minus a few oddballs I just dropped. I think the last of the big ones out there was Sylenth. The only things I use 32 Lives for anymore are some old Abbey Road & Oxford stuff I have 32 bit only of.


----------

